# Question about pushing two beds together



## quelindo (May 11, 2005)

For those of you who push two (or more!) beds together to make one big family bed...what do you do about the seams in between? Isn't that annoying?

DH, my baby and I share a queen-sized bed. I'd love to buy a king but money is tight, so I was thinking about rounding up a twin-sized to push against the queen. But I don't know if I'd like having that break in between the two beds.

Thoughts?


----------



## nurturinglovely (Sep 1, 2005)

I think its easier that way! then, when you and dh are "movin 'round" in bed -the little guys don't get shaken!









You could get egg crate foam and/or lay a big blanket on the bed under your fitted sheet... Thats what we do.

Good luck








~brandy


----------



## Still_Learning (Jan 29, 2005)

They actually sell things that fill in the crack and strap the mattress together.


----------



## CB73 (Apr 16, 2005)

We have a queen pressed against a single bed which is pushed up to a wall.
I tuck rolled blankets between the beds & use a body pillow between the single bed & wall.
The beds are really wedged together, so very little space at all for us.


----------



## boheime (Oct 25, 2005)

We have a king pushed up against a queen pushed up against a wall. I was concerned about cracks being a problem, but honestly, they are pushed together so tightly it isn't an issue for us.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

They actually sell things that fill in the crack and strap the mattress together.
My mil has something like this. The type she has is called "create-a-king". I googled it and found the following site (http://www.esleepshop.com/create-a-king.htm) but I'm sure there are other places out there that sell something similar. Or you could probably make something similar using nylon mesh cording from a camping supply store.

sleep well!


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

I was at my parents and slept on 2 twins pushed together with my kids. I had the seam going the other way. Instead of the seam parallel to our bodies, I had it perpendicular. I felt much more secure that way- you could try that. (the bed was a day bed with a trundle- not very secure).


----------



## yogamama (Nov 19, 2001)

We taped the legs of the beds together with heavy duty tape (duct tape or heavy packing tape). Our beds are on a hard wood floor, so our biggest issue was the beds wiggling apart. The tape helped.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

Our bed goes: wall - 13" twin - 13" queen. The queen is heavy enough to hold the twin in place (both are on a carpeted floor so they don't slide). Having them the same thickness makes the crack issue minimal. We even have a super stretchy set of king-size T-shirt sheets that can fit across the whole monstrosity.


----------

